
Texas Inmate with a Wool Allergy Has Spent 10 Years Trying to Get a New Blanket - gscott
https://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Inmate-with-wool-allergy-moves-forward-with-suit-13739724.php
======
stirfrykitty
Depends on what he's in for. If he's in for something heinous, like rape,
murder, or paedophila, then too bad. White collar crime, maybe reconsider. I
know the liberals will come out in favor of helping this guy, but it really
depends. Here in Texas, prisons don't have AC, and nor should they. Why should
I pay taxes for your to be comfortable when you've raped or killed someone or
sold drugs to a minor. IMO, the biggies like rape, murder, drug sales to
minors, paedophilia -- (if proven BaSoaD) should all be death penalties
anyway.

~~~
crooked-v
The purpose of prison should be to rehabilitate or, if necessary, to remove
unrehabilitatable people from society. Treating the purpose of prison as
punishment gets you higher recidivism and more overall crime. Compare the 83%
recidivism rate in the US [1] to the 20% recidivism rate in Scandinavian
countries [2].

[1]:
[https://www.bjs.gov/index.cfm?ty=pbdetail&iid=6266](https://www.bjs.gov/index.cfm?ty=pbdetail&iid=6266)

[2]: [https://www.huffpost.com/entry/not-the-worst-but-not-
norway-...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/not-the-worst-but-not-norway-us-
prisons-vs-other_b_59b0772ae4b0c50640cd646d)

